# Our mouse set up with popsicle stick creations



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

We don't have our mice yet, but we do have our tank and the accessories. My son LOVES to play with the tank and accessories. So I am letting him get it all out of his system before the mice come.

Also, we've been building popsicle stick creations as a family and it's been a lot of fun. Even my husband got into it.

Today we set up the tank. We will probably replace the water bottle, but everything else is ready to go. We won't add bedding until the day before our mice come, but at least we could see how it would look.

What do you think? Does it look safe? Well set up? Too boring?


















I just realized the lid never got cleaned. I'll do that now.

Do you all think this exercise ball is big enough?










And we wanted to make our own kritter keeper out of this sterile container. What do you think? Safe enough? My husband is going to modify it for ventilation. Would some drilled holes in the top be enough? Or should he drill them on the top of each side for a cross draft?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I love it, you guys really are excited, that's so awesome. Everything looks so creatively wonderful, great job! As far as the cab goes the more tiny holes for ventilation the better. They should be small enough that they can't get their noses in it because they may chew it on the way home. I have the same kind of container for my carriers too. I cut out large squares in the two long sides and then attached hardware mesh on the outside of the openings with wire clips. These containers are so easy to clean up too!


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

LOL. Yeah, we're just a tiny bit excited. My son babbles on all day along about them. He already LOVES taking care of our rabbit. He's definitely taking after me. hehe... I was a critter lover too. My husband got into the popsicle stick thing, but he just sort of watches us planning for the mice with mild amusement. :lol:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Can you come and make lolly stick things for mine too? I bought a bag of coloured ones but keep forgetting to make anything :lol:


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

NuttySian said:


> Can you come and make lolly stick things for mine too? I bought a bag of coloured ones but keep forgetting to make anything :lol:


No way! LOL. It took us like 2 days to do the house and 1 1/2 days for the stairs. :lol:


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

Meanie :lol:

I really like the look of the stairs (the house too but mine have enough of those lol), might attempt some myself if I can find my glue gun. The normal glue I have is useless.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a glue gun and an entire box off like 1000 popcycle sticks. I have two kids for child labor....hmmmm.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, we built ours with Elmers Glue. That might have been our problem. Took for-stinkin-ever for it to dry!


----------

